# can you integrate any of the POD companies like cafepress/printfection into your own separate website/domain name?



## tenaeos (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's what I'd like to do. I want to purchase a domain name and set up a little website selling a particular niche t-shirts that I made the designs for myself. I don't want to fool around with having the t-shirts printed myself or having to ship them myself.

Of course, I've looked at Cafepress and Printfection and all the ones listed here. But I can't tell, from their sites, if you can even integrate one of their stores into your own website.

I also looked at things like artsnow and zippypress, but I dunno. I know they're based out of Hong Kong and I don't like the idea of the long shipping times.

I could really use some advice here on what I should do. I just want to crank out designs and sell some shirts and hopefully make a few extra bucks.


----------



## christophertod (Jan 21, 2007)

I do not know about all of the other companies but spreadshirt.com is located in the US, they also operate out of the EU. You can integrate into your website etc. Check them out and if you can give them a call - much of the time you can minimize your time investment in getting the right answers by talking to the right people. Good luck, I hope that this helps


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Of course, I've looked at Cafepress and Printfection and all the ones listed here. But I can't tell, from their sites, if you can even integrate one of their stores into your own website.


Yes, with both of those sites you can integrate their stores into your own site.

With PrintFection, it would be done through the PrintFection API. You'd need some technical knowledge, but they have some good branding options.


With CafePress, there are a number of third party "off the shelf" type scripts that you can install on your website that will allow you to host all of your products on your own domain name and have the final checkout handled by cafepress.

CPShop is one script (actually programmed by an employee of cafepress...started before he worked there)

There's also a few plugins for blog/cms systems like wordpress or joomla. Here's one for wordpress: WordPress › Wishads for CafePress Search WordPress Plugins


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

My website is integrated with spreadshirt. You can check t out in my signature. It is rather easy if you know cssh/html


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I just looked closer at the PrintFection pages and it looks like there's a 3rd party script already written for integrating printfection into your own website here: myPFstore - Put your store on your own domain. - TeePlates by Australele - Tshirt Store Design


----------

